# Aldi Heated Car Seat Covers Warning



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a heads up if any members have these I didn't know about it.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3238927/aldi-car-seat-warning-dad-overheat/


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Surely you could take Basil Brush to court as a Lawyer, and get compensation. Oooooh an apology, I feel better already.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Good heads up as we've got one for my folks notability car & my mum used it. Must admit it's seemed to get rather toasty but we always turned it down to lowest setting once it got to hot. Will keep any eye out for devlopnemez


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

You think people would use common sense and stay clear of cheap electrical items from a budget superstore. Food I can understand buying from here for cheapness compared to Mr Tesco and Mr Waitrose but why take a punt on electrical items. Obvious you will be buying cheap crap unbranded.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

brooklandsracer said:


> Obvious you will be buying cheap crap unbranded.


Not obvious at all, nothing wrong with the majority of electrical kit from these paupers supermarkets you mention.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

sshooie said:


> Not obvious at all, nothing wrong with the majority of electrical kit from these paupers supermarkets you mention.


Don't care if it paupers or not, I do go in there sometimes to stock up on certain food items that save me a lot as against Tesco but I do see cheap electrical items and would not touch them with a barge pole. Especially heating products or kettles.
I saw a food mixer in there few months back for 30 sovs and never heard of name and looked very cheap and nasty compared to the Kenwood.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Mr Tesco and Mr Waitrose also sell unbranded leccy goods, does that make them cheap crap too?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

sshooie said:


> Mr Tesco and Mr Waitrose also sell unbranded leccy goods, does that make them cheap crap too?


Yes for certain tv's for example they sell but I bet they would not stock a lot of the cheap tat that you get in aldi or lidl, especially them cheap car covers.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

lol, OK.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

He put out an electrical fire with a bottle of water? Sure, sure.

This is the Sun people, don't believe everything you read.

Oh, and just because they're a budget supermarket, doesn't mean their goods don't have to meet the same EU standards as posh ones. I've picked up some really good stuff at aldi for a great price.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

MagpieRH said:


> Oh, and just because they're a budget supermarket, doesn't mean their goods don't have to meet the same EU standards as posh ones. I've picked up some really good stuff at aldi for a great price.


I've just ordered this powerwasher this evening, was going to send it back once I read they only sell cheap dangerous tat...:lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Must admit, I bought an 2kg sds drill from Aldi's for £29.99 bout 7 years ago and an additional multi drill and chisel,set for £4.99. The drill came with spare grease, spare brushes, and assorted drills and chisels. I used it 1000's of times destroying concrete posts, completely stripping my kitchen from all wall and floor tiles, knocking down a dividing wall in my bathroom and many times for running tv aerial cables through house walls and channeling walls for electrics. Drills still going strong and I've never used the spare brushes or even bought any additional drill bits. Best £35 I've ever spent.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

also 3yr warranty on most stuff.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

MagpieRH said:


> He put out an electrical fire with a bottle of water? Sure, sure.
> 
> This is the Sun people, don't believe everything you read.
> 
> Oh, and just because they're a budget supermarket, doesn't mean their goods don't have to meet the same EU standards as posh ones. I've picked up some really good stuff at aldi for a great price.


Yes i agree with some good stuff but it is a bit hit and miss. Some times I go in there and think crap crap crap and another time I see lots of products that are good quality and purchased but still won't buy electrical products unless I am very familiar with the name. You have to use common sense with some of these products and stay clear. For example I put shell nitro diesel in my car and pay through the nose for it and can save 10 to 20p for cheap Supermarket fuel of which will make my car work but not run as smoothly or pick up as good and won't be good for the injectors in long run.
Hope you see where I am coming from with this example.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

sshooie said:


> I've just ordered this powerwasher this evening, was going to send it back once I read they only sell cheap dangerous tat...:lol:


You winding me up :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Stick with Karcher don't chance it damaging your paint or electric shocking you :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

True story, I have a K2, had it about 15 months very little use and I went to do the conservatory roof this morning and the internal casing has cracked, did a quick Google and the aldi one gets good reports so I ordered one this evening. Just hoping it comes with a fire extinguisher as one of the accessories now...


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

brooklandsracer said:


> You think people would use common sense and stay clear of cheap electrical items from a budget superstore. Food I can understand buying from here for cheapness compared to Mr Tesco and Mr Waitrose but why take a punt on electrical items. Obvious you will be buying cheap crap unbranded.


I kind of get the point you're making as I buy certain food from there now and then but tend to thumb my nose at their electrical goods.

However, on the basis that because it's cheap it's dangerous I'd be more worried about putting food in my body than using a blender if that held true? :lol:

I bought a crappy dremel type thing from there years back to shine up a few engine parts and a digital vernier which is actually decent. Sell a load of crap though.

Their veg seeds are good. :lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

sshooie said:


> True story, I have a K2, had it about 15 months very little use and I went to do the conservatory roof this morning and the internal casing has cracked, did a quick Google and the aldi one gets good reports so I ordered one this evening. Just hoping it comes with a fire extinguisher as one of the accessories now...


Lost count of how many Karchers I've got through?

Best bet is to disconnect the hose when storing over winter otherwise the water sits in it and when the freeze comes they crack. (Water starts to expand when it drops below 4 degrees, not just below freezing!)


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

wayne451 said:


> Lost count of how many Karchers I've got through?
> 
> Best bet is to disconnect the hose when storing over winter otherwise the water sits in it and when the freeze comes they crack. (Water starts to expand when it drops below 4 degrees, not just below freezing!)


I keep it in the office stores @ work. Looking inside yesterday they are cheap and cheerful air cooled motors. having said that it was £35 and vfm imo


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Every Aldi electrical item I've looked at or bought has a 3yr warranty as standard - find me another retailer or manufacturer that does that? I've bought a couple of items I didnt get on with after the first use and returned them opened, and not had a single issue and got a full immediate refund. Not many places will do that either...

Food is better AND cheaper than the rip-off Tesco stuff and ask the staff that have worked in both places which one treats them better.....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought a polystyrene cover for my garden tap and I can hand on heart say that it has never caught fire!  

On a serious note, I wouldn't hesitate to buy something in Lidl/Aldi if it was a good price. As said, still have to pass same safety regulations as other brands.


----------

